# *** Brand New O&W Watch Dials ***



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just added these to the sales site 

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Dials.html


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Roy said:


> Just added these to the sales site
> 
> http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Dials.html


there great roy, would these fit a kronos or a seiko 6390 ? :thumbsup:

paul


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

zed4130 said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Just added these to the sales site
> ...


i think its 29mm i need ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just added the size of the dials to the website.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Any chance of new O&W's Roy, do you know if there's any planned


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Roy said:


> Just added the size of the dials to the website.


thanks roy, :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Beautiful timing, I have a pre-owned M5 on route from Oregon. **n00b question** So a 28mm M4/M6 dial will fit on an M5, including the date window lining up correctly?

I have to hold final judgment until it's in hand, but it appears that the stock M5 has just waaaaaay too much lume going on. Looks like the CLOSE ENCOUNTERS mothership. Matter of taste, of course.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

David Spalding said:


> Beautiful timing, I have a pre-owned M5 on route from Oregon. **n00b question** So a 28mm M4/M6 dial will fit on an M5, including the date window lining up correctly?
> 
> I have to hold final judgment until it's in hand, but it appears that the stock M5 has just waaaaaay too much lume going on. Looks like the CLOSE ENCOUNTERS mothership. Matter of taste, of course.


Yes it will David.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

PhilM said:


> Any chance of new O&W's Roy, do you know if there's any planned


*I would like to reiterate this sentiment and ask the question again.*


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

Do the MP type dials,No's 1-4,fit the ETA 2824 ?.


----------

